# Colubrids > Pituophis >  How many Pituophis fans do we have?

## JLC

You hear lots about Kingsnakes and milksnakes and even hognoses....but how many Pituophis fans do we have here?  (Bullsnakes, Pine snakes, and Gopher snakes)  Of course, I'm partial because of my little gopher...but I love all of them.  There's such a wide variety of subspecies and different locale variations, it's amazing.  Some stay relatively small...some get really big.  They come in all sorts of colors, both natural and morphs.  And an attitude that just can't be beat!  While I wouldn't do anything to intentionally irritate or frighten my snake...the few times I've seen him in his defensive posture have been quite incredible!!

----------


## The_Godfather

They remind me of corns, are they able to make hybrids?

----------


## JLC

I've heard of some pit hybrids...but virtually everyone I know in the pit community (including myself) frown on hybrids.  Bulls and rats are sometimes bred together.

----------

